# best carhartt cold weather stuff



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno what cold is in San Diego but here it goes anyway:

Coveralls are your best bet. If Carhartt coveralls are made out of the thick canvas material, get rid of them. You need some nice flexible cotton coveralls, maybe even Nomex or Ultrasoft.

Buy your overalls oversized. Dress in layers starting with a polypropylene or polyester T-shirt (if permitted where your work). Then put on a wool sweater. I have been wearing the Carharrt Sherpa lined hoody this year and like it. Wear you sweater or hoody inside the coveralls. If it gets really cold (??) Throw a lined jacket or parka over top.

Eat some granola bars or GORP (good ol' raisins and peanuts) while you work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Or just never wear a respirator around that wool insulation.....~C:jester:S~


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Are you working in San Diego?
If so, I imagine you're dealing with more wind than severe cold. For wind I think Under Armor UA Base 2.0 leggings and turtleneck top


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't imagine it getting cold enough in your neck of the woods to wear Carhartts. We don't even get out the long sleeved shorts until it's below freezing. 
50 degrees: Switch to long sleeves if you're not working hard.
30 degrees: Long sleeved shorts and a jacket
20 degrees: Long-sleeved shorts and a Carhartt coat
0 degrees: Long-sleeved shorts, Carhartt bibs, and Carhartt coat
-10 degrees: Thermal underwear, Carhart bibs, Carhartt sweatshirt, 
Carhartt coat, and heavy duty head gear.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

In So Cal, were dealing with +50 degrees last week. The nights dipped into the high +30's (coldest in many years) I think we are getting a warm up starting next week. But remember, were used to 70-80's


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate coveralls. Give me bibs any day of the week. I wear my normal layers under the bibs, including a hoodie sweatshirt and will throw a jacket on when it gets really cold. SoCal doesnt get cold, so i dont really see the point. And before you ask, yes I've lived there. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dronai said:


> In So Cal, were dealing with +50 degrees last week. The nights dipped into the high +30's (coldest in many years) I think we are getting a warm up starting next week. But remember, were used to 70-80's


That's why I'm trying not to laugh. The word "cold" is, indeed, relative.

The same rules apply - layer up. I prefer loose fitting coveralls because you can wear layers underneath them. If possible, avoid cotton close to your skin. Wool, and particularly merino wool, is fantastic as a second layer. So is fleece. A fleece hoody is great because you can fit the hood under your hard hat.

Thin layers are good because they trap air and you can peel off layers as you overheat.

An 800 fill goose down sweater is amazingly warm and weighs nothing. You won't even know you're wearing it.

Your boots should have composite toes. Steel toes completely suck.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer bibs and a jacket verses coveralls. Layer up as suggested, but you can peel off top layers when you go indoors or spending time in the truck.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I end up working in the mountains at remote sites, one of which only sees sun like a hour a day from the angle on the mountain and the tree coverage . its been down into the teens at my house in the the morning , I'm from so cal. I'm cold blooded like a damn snake. Haha


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> In So Cal, were dealing with +50 degrees last week. The nights dipped into the high +30's (coldest in many years) I think we are getting a warm up starting next week. But remember, were used to 70-80's


So apparently you live in the "city" ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wendon said:


> I can't imagine it getting cold enough in your neck of the woods to wear Carhartts. We don't even get out the* long sleeved shorts* until it's below freezing.
> 50 degrees: Switch to long sleeves if you're not working hard.
> 30 degrees: *Long sleeved shorts* and a jacket
> 20 degrees:* Long-sleeved shorts* and a Carhartt coat
> ...


is this a new type of shirt


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

360max said:


> is this a new type of shirt


I worked with a "Larry the Cable Guy" type , who always wore sleeveless shirts.
He called them "Arm Shorts" :laughing:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a nice pair of Carhartt insulated overalls but have yet to use them this year. Jeans and long underwear have been good enough so far.

I've never owned insulated coveralls because they are too bulky for what I do (slab-work mainly.) Insulated overalls and a winter jacket allow flexibility, versatility and keep me just as warm.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

360max said:


> is this a new type of shirt


Short-sleeved shorts:

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFtPkl_RMpiE3ub1hVDyIKfDXfSLA

Long-sleeved shorts:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

A jacket/coat and bib overalls with lighter layers underneath are the way to dress for the cold if your work intensity varies during the day. It is much easier to shed the jacket and/or a hoodie with bibs than with coveralls.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Carhartt arctic bibs (not coveralls) and layered shirts and hoodie/jacket. Add an arctic carhartt coat when temps get down to the teens and below. I always wear a winter stocking cap below 50 degrees.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Milwaukee just released what they call a 3-in-1 m12 heated jacket, which has the heated portion in a vest, with a hood and outer parka jacket that snap on or off. I'd love to buy just the heated vest!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Carhartt arctic bibs (not coveralls) and layered shirts and hoodie/jacket. Add an arctic carhartt coat when temps get down to the teens and below. I always wear a winter stocking cap below 50 degrees.


The arctic bibs and jacket are seriously hot. I only break them out for sub-zero temps.


----------



## JamesWilliams (Feb 5, 2015)

I work in North Dakota out in the field doing industrial. I personally recommend using under armor 3.0 as a baselayer. I wear the car hart insulated bibs over that. I have to FR clothing so the jacket I use is a Korbana during really cold days other than that carhart. Also if your feet get cold I highly recommend Baffin boots.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The arctic bibs and jacket are seriously hot. I only break them out for sub-zero temps.


I second this. I have a pair and I break a sweat just walking in them


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

i dont use bibs or coveralls. i cant afford them being a lowly apprentice! its been in the teens and twenties here in Mississippi, and the first day it was like that i was miserable because i wasnt prepared! so i went and spent 60 bucks on thick moisture wicking insulated socks, insulated gloves, thermals for my legs, a balaclava, and a decent insulated jacket with a hood. sure, if im not moving i get a little chilly, and sometimes my hands get a little chilly (i suplement the insulated gloves with thermal yarn gloves that my brother in law gave me to help), but overall im good and toasty. i usually wear a t shirt, a long sleeve shirt, a flannel shirt, then a fleece pullover and my jacket. then, just jeans or work khakis with the thermals for my legs. i can pull layers off as i need to and usually can regulate my temperature well that way. plus, my movement isnt hindered all that much. the jacket does hinder me a little, but its a good trade off to be warm...

the thing that REALLY sucks however... my boots arent insulated which isnt really a big deal. its not THAT cold. but they are steel toe which, when the steel is cold my toes are freezing! next pair of boots will be composite/fiber toe. really its nothing a few minutes at the propane heater wont fix. but that first couple hours can be torture! 

still, for California...and yes, ive lived there. i was born there! all this seems like overkill IMO. but, everyone handles temperature differently. i hate the cold as well, but they say the "heat is in the tools". if youre really cold, go start digging. youll heat up REALLY fast!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of long johns. Instead I wear flannel or fleece lined jeans. Much more comfortable.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The arctic bibs and jacket are seriously hot. I only break them out for sub-zero temps.



I agree. The arctic line is made from nylon, vs the cotton on the regular. So you get a little more water resistance.

I do however have a couple of gripes about the arctic wear line. I wear the bibs and jacket. The zipper on the bibs should be just a few inches longer. And there is no wind flap on the jacket zipper. If I am not mistaken, they do have the wind flap on their regular line, but not the "arctic":blink:


Still, they are a pretty good option.


----------

